# small ponds in neighborhoods fishing



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

I was wondering what kind of fish can be caught in those around here. 

obviously largemouth bass, brim, etc. anything else in there i should try to catch?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Might want to make sure you can fish them also. I live close to Birmingham and the one in my neighborhood is open to residents only.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm talking about the one in my neighborhood bro that only residents can fish!!! 

i see a lot of birds, the vegetation seems very strong, i know there are fish in there.. i would rather saltwater fish of course but i want to give it a shot sometime.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ultra light rod and you can have some fun. Some of them are stocked, some are natural, some are just holding ponds? If there are minnows, most of the time theor are fish. Could be Bass, Bream, Catfish, Turtle???


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

flex said:


> I'm talking about the one in my neighborhood bro that only residents can fish!!!
> 
> i see a lot of birds, the vegetation seems very strong, i know there are fish in there.. i would rather saltwater fish of course but i want to give it a shot sometime.


Then cast a line out and see what hits.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've caught some huge bass in small ponds no one else fishes....great fun.
Let us know how you do.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stream Fishing*



barefoot said:


> I've caught some huge bass in small ponds no one else fishes....great fun.
> Let us know how you do.


Lots of nice fish lurk in those holes in the creek right in your own backyard. . I once saw a 14 lb LMB caught in a hole no bigger than a washtub. Surprise!

Get a light outfit and get after them. C2


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

I fish small ponds almost exclusively, tossing my kayak in the most god forsaken places I can find. I've caught over 100 bass this month alone in these heavily fished dinky little ponds, including one over 7 pounds. They are a treasure if you can get out of the heavy pressure zones.


----------

